# can't decide cowboy boots or work boots :/



## KatyLeah (Apr 24, 2011)

I wear my cowboy boots anytime I'm at the barn....and everywhere else. They took a week or so to get broken in but I LOVE them. I honestly think they are some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever warn. I do alot of ground work with my guy and never have a problem wearing them. They are Laredo's.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My Ariats are my riding boots, my work boots, and the most comfortable shoes I own, so I wear them everywhere. (I get funny looks for walking into my classes with mud covered boots). 

I say get a quality pair of riding boots and just work in them too. If you want to spiff them up into shiny boots, just clean them off and maybe oil them. I oil mine once in a while if they've been getting wet a lot. They look brand new.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Riding boots for sure, they are more functional for both. I live in a 6 yr old pair of Olathe's and they've still got tons of life left in them!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I personally prefer to ride in hiking boots. It is how I started, and by the time I got myself a pair of cowboy boots, it seemed like I couldn't feel the horse as well. Keep in mind that I am short, about 5 ft, and so boots fit high on me. 
I found a good compromise though. They are an Ariat boot, low rise so they are lower than a cowboy boot, they come up to about mid calf. They have a rounded toe, reinforced stirrup area on the top, and are very light. Leather with a rubber sole. They are slightly loose at the ankle so will come off if caught in the stirrup.
If you are going to just go between the cowboys or the hikers though, this is what I would do.
Go for the cowboy boots. Make sure they are well made, and fit properly. Then peruse the second hand shops for a pair of sturdy, well made hikers/work boot. You can get a decent pair for less than $10.
If it turns out you are uncomfortable riding in the cowboy boots, make sure they are fabulous enough that you will wear them on a night out on the town.


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok sounds good. Thanks everybody... sounds like cowboy boots . I'll look into the brands you guys suggested. I love those boots Bubba13 has for sale here.. I just love those stars lol


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have these, and I love them. And look, STARS.
Ariat Women's Western Pro Baby Boot in Driftwood Brown Cow - Cowboy Boots since 1971: Bootcity.com


----------



## OnlySamwise (Jun 24, 2008)

oooh pretty!! Thanks  lol. I was just looking at a ton of boots and I only really liked two but they still didn't really stand out to me :/ ... I like the stars  thanks again!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

They really are nice and comfy, and they look better in person. I get compliments on them ALL the time, from a variety of different people. Even hipsters.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a pair of Justin boots, similar to Ariat's Fat Babies. (or whatever they're called.) They work well for me - I'm fat and my calves are too big for anything with a higher shank on it.

One thing to be aware of though - if you wear your boots to work - do NOT sit at your desk with your heater going under your desk, the day after you cleaned out the barn and hen house. Trust me, your co-workers will NOT appreciate it! :hide:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep..Ariats are the best..I do have a pair of Rocky's though that I love..they are the only pair I've ever owned besides Ariats..the Ariats last FOREVER and wear great..


----------

